# Which Lighted Nock



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

I am using luminocks. The past 4 hogs I have shot, the light has gone off upon impact, except for a good pass thru kill. I cannot keep spending my money on junk. What do you use? Which lighted nock had the button you push to turn it off?

Thanks


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

I think your thinking of Nockturnals but I had bad luck with thoes as well. Another downside of thoes is if you need to all of a sudden switch to an arrow with another broadhead the light turns on when you pull it off the string. I use luminocks myself. I think any lighted nock has some sort of defect and you roll the dice everytime you shoot. I know one of my buddies uses the easton nock with the magnet you mount on the bow to turn it on but it did not look that bright to me.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

A guy on my lease uses the ones he makes himself with a piece of dowel glued into the shaft and a bobber light. Has worked every time when watching him shoot at camp.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

texwake said:


> I think your thinking of Nockturnals but I had bad luck with thoes as well. Another downside of thoes is if you need to all of a sudden switch to an arrow with another broadhead the light turns on when you pull it off the string. I use luminocks myself. I think any lighted nock has some sort of defect and you roll the dice everytime you shoot. I know one of my buddies uses the easton nock with the magnet you mount on the bow to turn it on but it did not look that bright to me.


I agree. They all have their own set of pros and cons. I have used all mentioned in this thread and have found that the lumenoks are the best for me in terms of brightness, cost, weight, durability and ease of use. They are not the best in any of those categories, but the overall "score" is highest in my book.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

This is the a link on making them. I have made about 10 so far. They work, but remember to have the nock in the correct orientation when you push it into the arrow, you can't turn them after. A coat hanger through the tip will push them back out without breaking them.

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70865

There is also a good video of this available, just not sure where. Search utube.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

mavrik said:


> This is the a link on making them. I have made about 10 so far. They work, but remember to have the nock in the correct orientation when you push it into the arrow, you can't turn them after. A coat hanger through the tip will push them back out without breaking them.
> 
> http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70865
> 
> There is also a good video of this available, just not sure where. Search utube.


Great tip!! Thanks. They look just like lumenoks!


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the insite guys, I know nothing is perfect. Thanks for the link to the home made nocks. looks like cheap fun


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Shawn I've had the best luck out of all of them with the Nockturnals. No failures all last season with them.

Excellent product.

TH


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Yeah thats what one of the guys I hunt with uses. I just got the name of them from him Saturday, I am going to try a few and see what the results are. Tired of the light going off on inpact. If they run off at least I can see which direction.


----------

